# Fischsterben durch Kinderstreich



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2021)

Selbst wenn sich diese Kinder melden, dann haftet dafür niemand.
Der Teichwirt wird auf seinem Schaden sitzen bleiben.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sich diese Kinder melden, dann haftet dafür niemand.


Nicht unbedingt.

Wenn die Kinder mind. 7 Jahre alt und mental nicht beeinträchtigt waren, könnten sie schon in Haftung genommen werden, da sie ja über die Gefahren ihres Handelns belehrt wurden.  Da könnte man dann schon die erforderliche Einsicht annehmen,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Teichwirt wird auf seinem Schaden sitzen bleiben.


Ob dann auch irgendwann Geld zu holen ist, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.

Abgesehen vom materiellen Schaden ist es natürlich auch extrem schade um die Fische.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2021)

Eltern haften doch für ihre Kinder !?

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Eltern haften doch für ihre Kinder !?


Nur wenn sie ihre Aufsichtspflicht verletzt haben.


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2021)

Heutzutage muss der Fischwirt wohl eher mit einer Klage der Eltern rechnen, da er den Staudamm der Kinder zerstört hat.
Seelische Grausamkeit. Die Kinder sind geschockt fürs Leben.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,



hanzz schrieb:


> Seelische Grausamkeit. Die Kinder sind geschockt fürs Leben


oder weil er die Kinder über die Gefahren aufgeklärt hat????


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> oder weil er die Kinder über die Gefahren aufgeklärt hat????


Das war der Fehler, sonst wären die auf die Idee erst garnicht gekommen   …


----------



## Orothred (26. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Eltern haften doch für ihre Kinder !?
> 
> R.S.



Auch wenn das so oft irgendwo steht, ist es in den meisten Fällen einfach falsch....


----------



## Ruttentretzer (26. Oktober 2021)

Was Biber dürfen, dürfen Kinder noch lange nicht.


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2021)

Wenn er wegen 15K€ um seine Existenz bangt, kann ja nicht viel los sein mit seiner Firma.


----------



## rippi (26. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Wenn er wegen 15K€ um seine Existenz bangt, kann ja nicht viel los sein mit seiner Firma.


Für 15k bekommt man schon ein billiges, gebrauchtes IR-Spektrometer.


Früher wäre es viel besser gewesen, da wären Kinder, Eltern und Fischwirt einfach wegen Hexerei angeklagt wurden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Oktober 2021)

Man kennt ja nicht die Gegebenheiten vor Ort, doch wenn wir früher unseren Bach gestaut hatte, war nach spätestens einer Stunde der Damm am Überlaufen. Was muß das für ein Damm gewesen sein, da die Wassermassen ja 12000 Forellen mit Sauerstoff versorgen mußten.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich frage mich gerade, was für ein Staudamm muss das gewesen sein, der soviel Wasser zurück hält, das Forellen und Saiblinge ersticken. Oder anders herum gefragt, wie viele Fische bzw. wie wenig Sauerstoff war/ist in dem Teich das Fische so schnell an Sauerstoffmangel in einer Zucht ersticken können. Wie man in der Presse lesen konnte, soll der "Staudamm" zwischen Sonntag und Montag gebaut worden sein, Montag um 09:00 Uhr stellte der Teichwirt den Tod der fische fest.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man kennt ja nicht die Gegebenheiten vor Ort, doch wenn wir früher unseren Bach gestaut hatte, war nach spätestens einer Stunde der Damm am Überlaufen. Was muß das für ein Damm gewesen sein, da die Wassermassen ja 12000 Forellen mit Sauerstoff versorgen mußten.



Das frage ich mich auch.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Oktober 2021)

Was für ein Fischzüchter ist das denn? Bei so hoher Stückzahl an Fischen müßte er doch eigentlich täglich zu seinem Teich kommen und hätte alles rechtzeitig bemerkt und beseitigen können. Grenzt für mich schon eher an Eigenschuld.


----------



## crisis (26. Oktober 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Was für ein Fischzüchter ist das denn? Bei so hoher Stückzahl an Fischen müßte er doch eigentlich täglich zu seinem Teich kommen und hätte alles rechtzeitig bemerkt und beseitigen können. Grenzt für mich schon eher an Eigenschuld.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Dass der Tod von so vielen Fischen ein ernstes Thema ist, keine Frage. Dass sich im Oktober, also bei relativ niedrigen Temperaturen, so schnell ein gefährlich niedriger Sauerstoffgehalt einstellt muss wohl noch andere Gründe haben als ein von Kindern gebauter Staudamm. Selbst wir als Verein nehmen bei auffälligen Umständen mehrmals die Woche Wasserproben, auch am Wochenende. Ein Teichwirt sollte eher noch wachsamer sein. Ein Landwirt würde sich nicht am Freitag ins Wochenende verabschieden, wenn Gefahr für seine Ernte bestünde.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Oktober 2021)

Wenn das meine Bälger wären, wurde erstmal der Versicherungsvertreter antraben. Für was zahlt man die Haftpflicht den sonst. 
Wäre da sehr entspannt. 
Grob Fahrlässig ist das bei Kindern wohl nicht mal nach dem Hinweis. Sind Lausbuben, was will man den machen? Waren wir doch auch.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Oktober 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Was für ein Fischzüchter ist das denn? Bei so hoher Stückzahl an Fischen müßte er doch eigentlich täglich zu seinem Teich kommen und hätte alles rechtzeitig bemerkt und beseitigen können. Grenzt für mich schon eher an Eigenschuld.


Nach dem Zeitungsbericht war er das wohl auch.
Ich zitiere mal aus dem verlinkten Zeitungsbericht:

Zitat: "Michael Thalmayer bemerkte das Drama am Montag gegen 9 Uhr, als er die Fische füttern und die Anlage Am Bad kontrollieren wollte."

Zitat: " In einer vielleicht 40, 50 Meter von den Teichen entfernten, freiliegenden Hochwasser-Überlaufrinne, über die frisches Wasser und damit Sauerstoff in mehrere Fischweiher gelangt, hatten Unbekannte im Zeitraum von Sonntag auf Montag einen verhängnisvollen Staudamm aufgetürmt: unten jede Menge Steine, darüber Grasschnitt."

Daraus lese ich, Samstag Abend (ev. Sonntag in der Früh) noch alles i.O., Montag Staudamm da, Fische tot. Erstickt in max. 36 Stunden. Für mich aus der Ferne betrachtet liegt da zumindest noch eine weitere Ursache vor. Bei den aktuell vorherrschenden Temperaturen sollten Fische nicht innerhalb von 36 Stunden ersticken.

Hier der Zeitungsbericht: https://www.merkur.de/lokales/garmi...weil-zuchtfische-erstickt-drama-91059895.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2021)

Vmtl. so viele Fische in dem Teich dass ständige Sauerstoffzufuhr nötig ist.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vmtl. so viele Fische in dem Teich dass ständige Sauerstoffzufuhr nötig ist.


Was dann aber auch wieder fahrlässig ist.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Sind Lausbuben, was will man den machen? Waren wir doch auch.



Das kommt darauf an, würde ich sagen. Es gibt ganz klar Lausbuben, mit den üblichen unbedachten _- weil unbekümmerten -_ Lausbubenstreichen & Dummheiten aber es gibt auch absolut dreiste Kinder. Kleine Könige & Königinnen, die von zumeist ebenso dreisten Eltern zuvor "erzogen" wurden und ein _Nein! _eher als Aufforderung zur Tat sehen. Jeder kennt solche Kinder und auch solche Erwachsenen bzw. Eltern, letzteren würde man ab und an gerne mal ein paar an die Backen geben.

Als ich noch klein war und meine Beine nicht so lang wie die der größeren Jungs im Dorf, da bin ich einmal mitten in einen Haufen von roten Waldameisen gesprungen. Diese Krabbler standen auch damals schon unter Schutz. Die älteren Jungs konnten alle über den Haufen springen, während ich mitten rein bin. Was sicherlich von den älteren Jungs auch der Plan war, so sind Kinder eben. Als erziehungstechnische Maßnahme mussten wird später alle aus Maschendraht und Holz eine Schutzhaube für den zertrampelten Haufen bauen, so hatte es mein Vater angeleiert.

Wenn mir damals ein Erwachsener erzählt hätte, dass ich dieses und jenes nicht tun darf, gerade weil dadurch vielleicht ein Tier zu Schaden kommen könnte, dann hätte ich das auch nicht gemacht. Dabei war ich viel alleine draußen im Wald und sonst wo unterwegs und habe dabei natürlich auch viel Blödsinn gemacht.

Weiterhin finde ich 15.000€ sehr viel Geld und wäre daher auch höchst erfreut, wenn man die Eltern dieser Kinder doch irgendwie dafür belangen könnte. Sofern sich die Kinder denn ermitteln lassen. Wer seine Kinder alleine in der Gegend herumflitzen lässt, der muss ihnen auch vertrauen können. Sind die Kinder nicht oder nur schlecht erzogen, dann handeln die Eltern meiner Meinung nach grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Oktober 2021)

Man kann aber auch anders rechnen, 12000 Fische - 15000 € Schaden = 1,25 € pro Fisch, das können keine großen Fische gewesen sein. Und dann noch Saiblinge dabei, evtl.Aufzuchtbecken???


----------



## Niklas32 (26. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch anders rechnen, 12000 Fische - 15000 € Schaden = 1,25 € pro Fisch, das können keine großen Fische gewesen sein. Und dann noch Saiblinge dabei, evtl.Aufzuchtbecken???


Naja. Portionsforellen kosten im Einkauf nur zwischen 4 und 5 Euro. Könnte sich also schon im 250-300 Gramm Portionsforellen handeln.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Oktober 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Naja. Portionsforellen kosten im Einkauf nur zwischen 4 und 5 Euro. Könnte sich also schon im 250-300 Gramm Portionsforellen handeln.



Unter dem oben als Quelle angegebenen Internetlink ist ein Foto der örtlichen Polizei zu sehen.
Wie Portionsforellen schauen die dort abgebildeten toten Fische nicht aus.


----------



## Niklas32 (26. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Unter dem oben als Quelle angegebenen Internetlink ist ein Foto der örtlichen Polizei zu sehen.
> Wie Portionsforellen schauen die dort abgebildeten toten Fische nicht aus.


Das stimmt wohl. Den hatte ich mir noch nicht angeschaut.


----------



## thanatos (26. Oktober 2021)

Nein die Kinder kann ich nicht verurteilen , es war ein sinnvolles Spiel , ja als Kinder haben wir so etwas
auch gemacht. Wer aber seinen Gewinn möglichst billig erzielen möchte ,das heißt alle Möglichen
natürlichen Gegebenheiten ausschöpfen um einen Tümpel überzubesetzen (erinnert mich an 
asiatische Pangasius-Masttümpel - die haben aber Belüftungsanlagen ) der hat eben Pech wenn das Frischwasser nicht mehr fließt -


----------



## captn-ahab (26. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> 1. Wenn das meine Bälger wären, wurde erstmal der Versicherungsvertreter antraben. Für was zahlt man die Haftpflicht den sonst.
> Wäre da sehr entspannt.


Die zahlt man um sich gegen Schadensersatzforderungen abzusichern.
Diese können entstehen,wenn man gemäß 823 schuldhaft jemand geschädigt hat und dafür haftbar gemacht werden kann. Diese Haftung übernimmt eben die Versicherung.
Nicht aber Schäden, für die man selber auch nicht haftbar gemacht werden kann, wir offenbar in diesem Fall.




NaabMäx schrieb:


> 2. Grob Fahrlässig ist das bei Kindern wohl nicht mal nach dem Hinweis. Sind Lausbuben, was will man den machen? Waren wir doch auch.


Die Fahrlässigkeit der Kinder ist irrelevant. Wenn sich ein Anspruch ergeben könnte,dann aufgrund der Aufsichtspflichtverletzung der Eltern. 
Da würde ich aber gerne man die Beweislage sehen. Konnten oder mussten die Kinder, und auch die Eltern, mögliche Folgen eines Mini Dammes erkennen?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (26. Oktober 2021)

Die Dämme, die mich ärgern sind die, welche zur Stromerzeugung gebaut wurden. Wieviel Fische gehen hier zugrunde?
Wenn ein Biber den Damm gebaut hätte, wer müßte dann bezahlen. Ja, ja , die bösen Kinder. Einmal nicht am Handy oder Glotze, schon ein
"Verbrechen" begangen.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Oktober 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> ja, ja , die bösen Kinder. Einmal nicht am Handy oder Glotze, schon ein
> "Verbrechen" begangen.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Ich habe 3 Jungs und bin froh, dass es uns noch gelingt, dass Wald, Fußball und Co einen hohen Stellenwert haben. PS5, Switch... und co haben schon zu viel der Freizeit diverser Mitschüler im Griff.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Oktober 2021)

Wasserzuleitung über eine "freiliegende Hochwasserüberlaufrinne"... heisst sowieso schon stark schwankende Wassermenge.
 Das Foto sieht nach geringer Tiefe und hohem Besatz aus, und wir wissen auch nicht wieviele Teiche mit einem (wohl schwächelnden) Zulauf gespeist werden. Hoch gepokert und dann doch mal verloren mMn.


----------



## Bilch (27. Oktober 2021)

Erstens bin ich wirklich froh zu hören, dass Kinder noch normal spielen können, wie meine Freunde und ich vor 40 Jahren.

Zweitens, wenn so ein Kinderdamm das Sterben verursacht hat, dann war die ganze Anlage keinen Schuss Pulver wert.


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Oktober 2021)

Abgesehen davon, legt der Fischwirt eine Vermutung nahe, die scheinbar noch nicht eruiert ist.
Des Weiteren steht es uns weder zu, deren Fischzucht, den Aufbau zu beurteilen, noch den Tathergang, zu beurteilen.

Kinder spielen an Spaß aus der Freut, sie bedenken nicht die Folgen. 
Was hat das mit Erziehung zu tun? Du kannst 2 Kinder absolut gleich erziehen und es entstehen trotzdem 2 verschiedene Typus Mensch. 

Hät ich das als Kind angestellt, (.. und ich hätts wohl auch, wenn die Möglichkeit bestanden wäre.) Hät mir Vater erstmal einen gewaltigen Satz heißer Ohren verpasst und dann hätt ich wohl jede freie Minute bei dem FW das Dilemma abarbeiten müssen, wenns die Versicherung nicht bezahlt.
Das gute an so einer Lösung. Die Kinder lernen viel über Fische und fürs Leben.  
Am Land passiert andauernd was, man geht zum Nachbarn und der kommt zu dir, wenn man was braucht. Man hilft sich eben.

Aber schön, das es hier Leute gibt, die noch nie einen Fehler machten, weil sie immer auf Mammi und Pappi hörten.  Welch ein armseliges Leben.
Dazu muss man wohl als Stadtmensch oder Beamter geboren sein, und sein Leben in Käfighaltung verbracht haben, um dann den Freilaufhühnern zu erklären, was bei ihnen falsch läuft?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> …………………
> Aber schön, das es hier Leute gibt, die noch nie einen Fehler machten, weil sie immer auf Mammi und Pappi hörten.  *Welch ein armseliges Leben.*
> …………..




Hier im AB ist zum gewissen Teil eh nur die fehlerfreie Elite, alle vorbildlich weil sie nur mit dem Strom schwimmen wollen…
Schwimmt mal einer gegen den Strom, gibts einiges auf die Hörner …
Also, am besten nur das schreiben was sich vorbildlich am besten anhört, sowie auf Fehler anderer hoffen…
Dem Motto nach, man bin ich Perfekt  …

Ich würde soooooo gerne bei manchen Mäuschen spielen …


----------



## crisis (29. Oktober 2021)

Schon interessant, wie man aus jedem Thema ein 'Wir' (die Guten) gegen 'Die' (die Bösen) machen kann! Bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen und habe das richtig genossen. Heute lebe ich in der Stadt und stelle fest beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Dass ich mich als gelerntes Landei als der bessere Mensch fühlen darf, auf den Gedanken bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Beim ursprünglichen Thema 'Fischsterben durch Dammbau' bin ich mal gespannt in welcher Form wir, also die Steuer- und Versicherungszahler, uns daran beteiligen dürfen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass 'Verursacher' und/ oder 'Leidtragender' das selbst lösen müssen, oder?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2021)

Jaaaaa Rheinspezie, dein  kannst du dir sparen… Du stehst bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste…
Ich habe dir doch gestern schon geschrieben, dass ich es weiß das du mich nicht magst …


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Kinder spielen an Spaß aus der Freut, sie bedenken nicht die Folgen.
> Was hat das mit Erziehung zu tun? Du kannst 2 Kinder absolut gleich erziehen und es entstehen trotzdem 2 verschiedene Typus Mensch.



Prinzipiell richtig, so schrieb ich es ja auch. In dem vorliegenden Fall ist es allerdings schon sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es sich bei den Erbauern des zweiten Staudammes um eben dieselben Kinder gehandelt hat, welche zuvor schon von dem Fischzüchter auf die möglichen Folgen ihres ersten Dammes hingewiesen wurden.

Das hat dann nichts mehr mit an Spaß aus der Freut oder so etwas zu tun. Selbst einem Fünfjährigen ist ein _"Tieraua"_ relativ einfach nahezubringen. Falls nicht, sollten sich die Eltern mit ihrem Kind unbedingt einmal auf den Weg zum Doktor begeben. Wobei ein Fünfjähriger, alleine mit anderen Fünfjährigen, dann wohl tatsächlich nichts im Wald oder gar in der Nähe von Gewässern verloren hat.

Mit Erziehung hat es in sofern zu tun, dass Kinder Grenzen kennen müssen, auch zu ihrem eigenen Wohl. Eine von einem Erwachsenen aufgezeigte Grenze bzw. ein _"Nein!"_ ist dabei schon erstmal zu akzeptieren. Wer seine Kinder anders erzieht _- ich spreche hier nicht vom individuellen Wesen des Kindes -_ der handelt nicht nur grob fahrlässig, sondern der sollte am besten gar nicht erst Kinder haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> so schrieb ich es ja auch. In dem vorliegenden Fall ist es allerdings schon sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es sich bei den Erbauern des zweiten Staudammes um eben dieselben Kinder gehandelt hat, welche zuvor schon von dem Fischzüchter auf die möglichen Folgen ihres ersten Dammes hingewiesen wurden.


Das ist dann nämlich dreist, von wegen ist uns doch egal, was der Kerl da zu meckern hat!
Da könnte man schon Vorsatz annehmen.
Die Eltern scheinen dazu ja auch die Füße still zu halten, hat sich bestimmt rumgesprochen in der Gemeinde und keine Reaktion?

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist dann nämlich dreist, von wegen ist uns doch egal, was der Kerl da zu meckern hat!
> Da könnte man schon Vorsatz annehmen.
> Die Eltern scheinen dazu ja auch die Füße still zu halten, hat sich bestimmt rumgesprochen in der Gemeinde und keine Reaktion?
> 
> Jürgen



Vorsatz würde ich bei Kindern in einem entsprechenden Alter nicht unbedingt sehen aber Dreistigkeit oder aber eine gewisse _"Mir doch egal"_ Mentalität ganz sicherlich schon. Vor allem wenn es zuvor von dem Fischzüchter ein "Nein!" und das womöglich auch noch mit Begründung der Forellen gab.

Vor einigen Jahren war ich einmal bei guten Freunden zu Besuch. Auf dem Stubentisch lag das Smartphone der Frau Mama. Eine kurze Zeit lang saß ich alleine mit den beiden Kindern in der Stube. Die Jungs, beide damals noch recht klein, tobten auf der Couch herum. Irgendwann schnappte sich einer der beiden Jungs das Telefon vom flachen Tisch und begann damit herumzuspielen. Da habe ich es ihm dann aus der Hand genommen und außer Reichweite gelegt, ihm also ein nonverbales "Nein!" signalisiert. Seine Mutter meinte dazu nur, dass das Handy doch versichert wäre. Da ist mir fast ein Ei aus der Hose gefallen. Was sind denn das bitte für Ansichten eines Elternteiles!? Beim nächsten Mal sind sie irgendwo zu Besuch und der Junior schrottet ein seltenes Erbstück bzw. etwas woran jemand hängt. Zahlt dann auch einfach die Versicherung?

Die Fische in dem Fall mögen zwar einen relativ unemotionalen Sach- bzw. Geldwert darstellen, dessen Schaden sich sicherlich über eine Versicherung regulieren lässt. _Wenn man die Kinder bzw. deren Eltern denn ausfindig machen kann._ Aber beim nächsten Mal lassen solche_ "Mir doch egal"_ Kinder eventuell dann "Mr. Ed" _- das geliebte Pferd der Nachbarin -_ von der Koppel entfliehen und dieser läuft dann vor das nächste Auto, mit Schaden für Mensch und Tier. Davon mal abgesehen steckt ein Fischzüchter eventuell auch viel Herzblut in seine Anlage bzw. sein Tun und die Früchte seiner Arbeit sind für ihn vielleicht doch mehr Wert, als lediglich der Kilopreis Forellenfleisch.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe gelesen, dass sich die Eltern mittlerweile gemeldet haben.

Es soll sich um Kinder im Grundschulalter handeln.

Die Kinder seien ganz bestürzt und hätten nicht erkannt, dass das Wasser zu den Teichen läuft und welche welche Konsequenzen der Damm haben würde.

So steht es zumindest in der Meldung.

Ob es sich tatsächlich um die gleichen Kinder vom ersten Vorfall handelt, lässt sich daraus nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gelesen, dass sich die Eltern mittlerweile gemeldet haben.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für diese Informationen. Wie auch immer dieser Fall genau geartet war oder nun ausgehen mag, ich denke letztlich ist die Schuld auf mehreren Seiten zu suchen. Auf der einen Seite vielleicht etwas mehr und auf der anderen Seite etwas weniger. Wie ich oben bereits schrieb, muss diese Schuld dabei nicht unbedingt offensichtlich bzw. unmittelbar sein.


----------



## Bilch (29. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hier im AB ist zum gewissen Teil eh nur die fehlerfreie Elite, alle vorbildlich weil sie nur mit dem Strom schwimmen wollen…
> Schwimmt mal einer gegen den Strom, gibts einiges auf die Hörner …
> Also, am besten nur das schreiben was sich vorbildlich am besten anhört, sowie auf Fehler anderer hoffen…
> Dem Motto nach, man bin ich Perfekt  …
> ...


Jeder, der aus der Reihe tanzt, macht das auf seine eigene Verantwortung, hat der Großvater meiner Gemahlin immer gesagt.

Na ja, ein gewisses Teil vlt. schon, aber die meisten hier schreiben das, was sie denken.


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Oktober 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Schon interessant, wie man aus jedem Thema ein 'Wir' (die Guten) gegen 'Die' (die Bösen) machen kann! Bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen und habe das richtig genossen. Heute lebe ich in der Stadt und stelle fest beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Dass ich mich als gelerntes Landei als der bessere Mensch fühlen darf, auf den Gedanken bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
> 
> Beim ursprünglichen Thema 'Fischsterben durch Dammbau' bin ich mal gespannt in welcher Form wir, also die Steuer- und Versicherungszahler, uns daran beteiligen dürfen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass 'Verursacher' und/ oder 'Leidtragender' das selbst lösen müssen, oder?



Hi Chrisi, 
NUR ZUR INFO.
Die erste Pflichtversicherung in D hat, wenn ich michbrecht entsinne, der Prinz Leopold eingeführt. Das war die Brandversicherung. Der Grundgedanke war die Solidarität und nicht der Gewinn.
Versicherungen brauchen Rücklagen für eventualutäten zu gunsten/ Absicherung der Beitragszahler, keine Gewinne.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Oktober 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Beim ursprünglichen Thema 'Fischsterben durch Dammbau' bin ich mal gespannt in welcher Form wir, also die Steuer- und Versicherungszahler, uns daran beteiligen dürfen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass 'Verursacher' und/ oder 'Leidtragender' das selbst lösen müssen, oder?


Jo, klar wird ein Fall für die Haftpflichtversicherung, was sonst.
Auf die Kinder drauf haun wie einige hier, bringt mal gar nix, höchstens ein paar Stubenhocker mehr. Man kann ihnen ihren Fehler erklären, mehr nicht.

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie oft ich als Kind Bäche aufgestaut habe, und zwar richtig. Mit Schlammpackung auf die Queräste, eingebauten Dachziegeln damit auch ja nix mehr durch kommt usw.  Trotzdem sind da nie die Fische verreckt, selbst wenn der Damm tagelang hielt. Deshalb bleib ich auch bei meiner Meinung. Der Zufluß bzw. der Teich müssen schon grenzwertig gewesen sein bzw. der Besatz zu hoch, sonst wären die Setzlinge nicht alle binnen so kurzer Zeit eingegangen.

P.S hätte man mich für all meine Vergehen als Kind verurteilt, würde ich auch nach meinem Ableben noch sitzen müssen.


----------



## hanzz (29. Oktober 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> als Kind Bäche aufgestaut habe, und zwar richtig


Haben wir auch gemacht. 
Dabei haben wir noch Frösche aufgeblasen. 
Wer es auch gemacht hat, weiß was ich meine. 
Die hatten dicke Backen. 
Und wir später auch. Bin trotzdem kein Stubenhocker geworden. 
Ich denke, die meisten Kids bauen mal scheisse. 
Ist einfach so. 

Natürlich ist das nicht der richtige Weg, Backpfeifen zu verteilen und ich glaube auch, dass die Kids es mittlerweile verstanden haben. 

Problematisch sind heutzutage auch nicht die Kids, sondern deren Eltern.


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Oktober 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie oft ich als Kind Bäche aufgestaut habe, und zwar richtig. Mit Schlammpackung auf die Queräste, eingebauten Dachziegeln damit auch ja nix mehr durch kommt usw.  Trotzdem sind da nie die Fische verreckt, selbst wenn der Damm tagelang hielt. Deshalb bleib ich auch bei meiner Meinung. Der Zufluß bzw. der Teich müssen schon grenzwertig gewesen sein bzw. der Besatz zu hoch, sonst wären die Setzlinge nicht alle binnen so kurzer Zeit eingegangen.



Genau so sehe ich das auch.
1. Wie muss die Wasserqualität und die Besatzdichte sein, wenn Forellen und Saiblinge bei den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen binnen max. 36 Stunden verenden, wenn nicht konstant Frischwasser zugeführt wird.
2. Wenn mein Produkt (in diesem Fall Fische) binnen 36 Std. verenden, sobald kein Wasser kommt, warum wird da keine Vorsorge getroffen, dass das nicht geschehen kann.
3. Bei der Wasserzufuhr handelt es sich um eine Hochwasser-Überlaufrinne, was geschieht, wenn während eines warmem und trocknem Sommers kein "Hochwasser" über diese Rinne läuft, das auch noch bei Temperaturen um 30°C.

Habe neulich ein modernes Gewächshaus bei einem befreundetem Bauer besichtigt. Er produziert Tomaten, Paprika, Auberginen, Gurken und Peperoni. Zur Reduktion des Wasserverbrauchs wachsen alle Pflanzen auf einem Pflanzsubstrat, welches vollständig in Folie eingeschweißt ist. Die Pflanzen bekommen computergesteuert Dünger und Wasser. Würde die Wasserzufuhr für 48 Std. unterbrochen, würden die Pflanzen schaden nehmen. Aus diesem Grund (Zur Existenzabsicherung) befindet sich in einer Halle ein riesiger Wasserbehälter um die Wasserversorgung für die Pflanzen für fast eine Woche zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Problematisch sind heutzutage auch nicht die Kids, sondern deren Eltern.


Hallo,

Du sprichst ein wahres Wort gelassen aus.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Problematisch sind heutzutage auch nicht die Kids, sondern deren Eltern.


Da fällt mir gerade ein Beispiel dazu ein…
Als ich am Kanal etwa vier Jahre her am angeln war, fuhr Mutter und Tochter mit den Fahrrad entlang… Tochter hielt an und rief der Mutter aus Neugier begeistert „Mama guck mal, die angeln da, können wir bisschen gucken?“zu…
Als die aufgebrachte Mutter ihrer Tochter am Pulli zog und zu ihr laut sagte: komm schnell weiter, dass sind Mörder, da ist mir beinahe die Angel aus der Hand gefallen… Ich war völlig schockiert…

Und ja, ich habe auch Frösche aufgeblasen, Dämme gebaut, Äpfel und Birnen aus Nachbars Garten bevorzugt sowie viele andere Sachen, man war das schön… 
Das Kinder Mist bauen ist völlig normal und ärgerlich aber die Eltern können auch nicht immer dabei sein … Bitte nicht vergessen, dass wir auch mal klein und Abenteuer neugierig waren…

Heute gibt es Schimpfe, damit Kind mit dem Handy nicht vor die Laterne läuft oder vom Auto überrollt wird …


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Und ja, ich habe auch Frösche aufgeblasen,


Ich war damals schon der Jenige, welcher wenn er andere bei solchen Sado Spielchen erwischte, diesen eine richtig gute Klatsche verpasste!
Ich kam mal dazu, wie ich drei solcher Pervertierten am Lagerfeuer sah, als sie Frösche in Gläsern überm Feuer quälten, da war ich vielleicht gerade mal 10 Jahre alt, die haben gleiche alle den Arsch voll gekriegt, so gut wie ich dies damals konnte!
Auf sowas konnte ich damals schon nicht und heute schon gar nicht!
Hat auch sicher nichts mit einer glücklichen, naturnahen Kindheit zu tun, dass ist einfach nur Rohheit.

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (30. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich war damals schon der Jenige, welcher wenn er andere bei solchen Sado Spielchen erwischte, diesen eine richtig gute Klatsche verpasste!
> Ich kam mal dazu, wie ich drei solcher Pervertierten am Lagerfeuer sah, als sie Frösche in Gläsern überm Feuer quälten, da war ich vielleicht gerade mal 10 Jahre alt, die haben gleiche alle den Arsch voll gekriegt, so gut wie ich dies damals konnte!
> Auf sowas konnte ich damals schon nicht und heute schon gar nicht!
> Hat auch sicher nichts mit einer glücklichen, naturnahen Kindheit zu tun, dass ist einfach nur Rohheit.
> ...


Jo. Das ist mir heut auch schleierhaft, wie man das machen kann. 
Hat auch immer was mit Gruppendynamik zu tun. 
Irgendeiner kommt mit nem Mist, den er bei dem älteren Bruder gesehen hat und schon geht's los. 
Als ich dann mitm Angeln angefangen hab, kam zum Glück das Verständnis und der Respekt der Natur gegenüber.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jo. Das ist mir heut auch schleierhaft, wie man das machen kann.
> Hat auch immer was mit Gruppendynamik zu tun.


Du hast Recht, da hat sicher jeder mal irgendetwas angestellt, was nicht ganz lupenrein ist?
So nehme ich mich dabei selbst nicht aus.
Wer kennt Fliegen mit Kondenzstreifen?
Irgendwann als Pubertierender verbrachte ich mal einige unnütze Stunden auf der Terrasse eines DKV Campingplatzes (Fürstental/Edersee), mit ein paar anderen gleichgesinnten Dummköpfen.
Fliegen wurden aufm Tisch mit Schnaps und Sirup zunächst mal besoffen gemacht, dann wurde ihnen ein ganz dünner Streifen eines Tempos an den Hintern geklebt.
Wenn wir nach einiger Zeit fertig waren, mit unserer Kreativität, flogen rund um das Vereinsheim jeden Menge von diesen armen Fliegen herum, wir fanden es großartig?

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> P.S hätte man mich für all meine Vergehen als Kind verurteilt, würde ich auch nach meinem Ableben noch sitzen müssen.


ich säße ganz sicher auch noch im Knast


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, da hat sicher jeder mal irgendetwas angestellt, was nicht ganz lupenrein ist?
> So nehme ich mich dabei selbst nicht aus.
> Wer kennt Fliegen mit Kondenzstreifen?
> Irgendwann als Pubertierender verbrachte ich mal einige unnütze Stunden auf der Terrasse eines DKV Campingplatzes (Fürstental/Edersee), mit ein paar anderen gleichgesinnten Dummköpfen.
> ...


Wir haben Bremsen gefangen und denen einen dünnen Grashalm in den Hintern gesteckt. Wir waren fasziniert, welche Lasten die fliegend schleppen können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

In unserm Dorf gab es einen pensionierten Lehrer, der war so geizig, das er an kronischer Verstopfung litt.
Er hatte die leckersten Äpfel und Birnen, erntete aber nie.
Dennoch durfte niemand auch nur eine heruntergefallene Frucht anfassen.
Irgendwann machte ich mir einen Spaß daraus. Ich stahl einen Apfel vor seinen Augen.   
Natürlich wollte er mich fangen, aber ich war schneller, hab ihn aber immer aufschließen lassen, dass er glaubte, er hat mich gleich.
Das machte ich so lange, bis er vor Erschöpfung nicht mehr konnte.
In der Zwischenzeit plünderten meine Kameraden den Baum leer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

Staudämme haben wir auch gebaut, Salamander und Molche heimgeschleppt.
Einmal fing ich in diesem Stau einen Aal , in meiner Erinnerung war er riesig.
Jedenfalls hat der alte Lehrer das irgendwie mitbekommen und hat behauptet, es wäre seiner. 
Ich bekam eine Tracht Prügel und der alte Lehrer hatte ganz versch....

Die Rache war............  Klingelmännchen der besonderen Art:
Hundekot in Zeitungspapier gewickelt und angezündet vor die Tür gelegt, geklingelt, sich versteckt und gewartet,
Was macht das Arschl....? der will natürlich sofort das Feuer austreten ..


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich war damals schon der Jenige, welcher wenn er andere bei solchen Sado Spielchen erwischte, diesen eine richtig gute Klatsche verpasste!
> Ich kam mal dazu, wie ich drei solcher Pervertierten am Lagerfeuer sah, als sie Frösche in Gläsern überm Feuer quälten, da war ich vielleicht gerade mal 10 Jahre alt, die haben gleiche alle den Arsch voll gekriegt, so gut wie ich dies damals konnte!
> Auf sowas konnte ich damals schon nicht und heute schon gar nicht!
> Hat auch sicher nichts mit einer glücklichen, naturnahen Kindheit zu tun, dass ist einfach nur Rohheit.
> ...


Na klar, weils dir um die Tiere ging. Blabla.
Du hast nur einen Grund zum raufen gesucht.


----------



## yukonjack (30. Oktober 2021)

Macht ruhig weiter mit euren Tipps...


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Oktober 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (30. Oktober 2021)




----------



## der matti (30. Oktober 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> News
> Durch spielende Kinder sollen 12.000 Forellen verendet sein. Der Fischzüchter bangt um seine Existenz! ​
> Anhang anzeigen 388390
> 
> ...


Versicherungsbetrug? Zeitungsente? Beispielfoto? Forumsinteraktionsimpulse? Kindermisshandlungsdiskussionen?


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2021)

Hotel? Trivago!


----------



## crisis (1. November 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi Chrisi,
> NUR ZUR INFO.
> Die erste Pflichtversicherung in D hat, wenn ich michbrecht entsinne, der Prinz Leopold eingeführt. Das war die Brandversicherung. Der Grundgedanke war die Solidarität und nicht der Gewinn.
> Versicherungen brauchen Rücklagen für eventualutäten zu gunsten/ Absicherung der Beitragszahler, keine Gewinne.


Ich sehe den Bezug zu meinem Post nicht. Habe ich irgendetwas von 'Gewinn' geschrieben? Trotzdem danke für die Basisinfos zum Versicherungswesen.


----------

